# Restarting X



## LeFroid (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello,

Whenever I try to restart Xorg (after a crash or switching WMs) my screen locks up for a few minutes and then there's just some colors popping up on the screen (and the keyboard+mouse become unresponsive), and the only way to stop this is to hit the restart button on my computer. Is there some kind of fix for this?

Thanks guys


----------



## zeiz (Jun 4, 2010)

Did you try Alt-F2 ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2010)

LeFroid said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Whenever I try to restart Xorg (after a crash or switching WMs) my screen locks up for a few minutes and then there's just some colors popping up on the screen (and the keyboard+mouse become unresponsive), and the only way to stop this is to hit the restart button on my computer. Is there some kind of fix for this?



Details are important.  A few details that are important for this kind of question are which version of FreeBSD, of xorg, which video card, which driver, xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log.


----------



## LeFroid (Jun 4, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Did you try Alt-F2 ?



Yes, but the computer locks up and doesn't pick up any keys



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Details are important.  A few details that are important for this kind of question are which version of FreeBSD, of xorg, which video card, which driver, xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log.



I'm running FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE
Xorg info:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd.home 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 17 May 2010  06:17:08PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
```

xorg.conf: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
#        AllowEmptyInput "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/EU6e0pic


----------



## zeiz (Jun 4, 2010)

You may have problem with *i915* like some others here on forum.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14431
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9606
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6382 there is a link to patch in this thread.
http://gitorious.org/~mlaier/freebsd...69afb005e7be70 - another patch.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-stable-8/2010-April/001988.html - one more.
To check the driver change in xorg.conf (Section "Device") "intel" to "vesa".

From your Xorg.0.log:

```
203. (WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
204.  drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
205.  Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
206.  Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
207.  drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
208.  Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
209.  drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
210.  drmOpenDevice: Open failed
211.  drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
212.  Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
213.  Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
214.  drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
215.  Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
216.  drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
217.  drmOpenDevice: Open failed
223. (II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
255. (WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
```
Do you have some more in /var/log/messages ?
Do you have agp.ko and i915.ko loaded?


----------



## LeFroid (Jun 5, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> You may have problem with *i915* like some others here on forum.
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14431
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9606
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6382 there is a link to patch in this thread.
> ...



I didn't try any patches yet, but I did everything else you said and it didn't work :s

Oh yeah and /var/log/messages doesn't have any useful info, and agp.ko and i915.ko are loaded

edit: When I tried switching intel to vesa in my xorg.conf, my fluxbox screen popped up (in a bad resolution) and froze, but I was able to hit ctrl-alt-f2 and when I switched back to ctrl-alt-f1 the fluxbox screen closed for some reason (without any errors on the screen)


----------



## zeiz (Jun 6, 2010)

Quite normal.
The resolution could be fixed by entering your monitors properties (Section "Monitor") such as:

```
HorizSync       30-80
VertRefresh     56-75
```
and lines in SubSection Display (Section Screen):

```
Depth    24
Modes    "1680x1050"
```
Or even borrow whole *Modeline* (line 157 in Xorg.0.log)
I used to have similar problem (and freezes) with SyncMaster 2253bw and Xorg7.3


----------



## LeFroid (Jun 7, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Quite normal.
> The resolution could be fixed by entering your monitors properties (Section "Monitor") such as:
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for all the help zeiz  My freebsd install stopped working for some reason so I'll try that out after I fix it


----------



## LeFroid (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I reinstalled freebsd and xorg a while ago, and after doing what zeiz said everything worked except for the resolution (it was something like 1280x1024). Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 17, 2010)

Could you post the latest xorg.conf file you are using?


----------



## LeFroid (Oct 6, 2010)

Sure, here's my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        HorizSync 50
        VertRefresh 50
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
                Modes "1680x1050"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
                Modes "1680x1050"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
                Modes "1680x1050"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
                Modes "1680x1050"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes "1680x1050"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes "1680x1050"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

My resolution is currently stuck on 1024x768


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

Remove the *HorizSync* and *VertRefesh* from your monitor section. Let EDID figure it out.


----------



## LeFroid (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, I removed *HorizSync* and *VertRefresh*, and my resolution changed to 800x600 with the option of changing it to 640x480


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2010)

Modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf as follows:

```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	[highlight]DefaultDepth 24[/highlight]
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes "1680x1050"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## LeFroid (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, I just edited my xorg.conf to what you said, but it made no difference to the resolution when I restarted X.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 6, 2010)

If you look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log it will tell you why it couldn't select any resolutions higher than 800x600.


----------



## LeFroid (Oct 24, 2010)

This is what I got from my xorg.0.log

```
(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 127 64KB banks (8128kB)
1406 (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
1407 (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
1408 (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)
1409 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
1410 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
1411 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
1412 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
1413 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
1414 (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
1415 (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
1416 (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
1417 (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)
1418 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
1419 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
1420 (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
1421 (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
1422 (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"
1423 (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
1424 (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
1425 (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
1426 (==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
1427 (==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
1428 (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
1429 (==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
1430 (==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
1431 (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
```

I'm guessing it has to do with the part "no mode of this name"

How do you create a mode with that name (1680x1050)?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2010)

LeFroid said:
			
		

> This is what I got from my xorg.0.log
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it has to do with the part "no mode of this name"
> ...



From above:


> ```
> VESA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
> ```



Use the intel video driver like you had it before.  vesa is saying your monitor is not able to do 1680x1050.


----------



## LeFroid (Oct 24, 2010)

Alright, thanks wblock. I guess I can't solve the other problem but it's not too annoying.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2010)

LeFroid said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks wblock. I guess I can't solve the other problem but it's not too annoying.



Which "other problem"?  Your window manager telling you there's only 800x600?  Window managers can be confused about that.  xfce's Display setting says I can only do 1280x1024, but X is currently at 3200x1200 over two monitors.


----------

